# the tv show tanked



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

the last episode they made a snake/fish tank that had a 100g tank built into the snake tank. my concern was that the fish tank was only 100g and they put 5 or 6 oscars and 3 other species in the tank. my thoughts were it seemed like alot of oscars for a 100g? i have african cichlids and angelfish tanks so i don't know as much about the south american cichlids.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

100gal is way too small to house that many Oscars.

I don't particularly care for that show. Tried watching it a bunch of time, but just didn't do anything for me


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i googled the tank and it looks like a 70,000 dollar tank so pretty ridiculous anyway you look at it


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

The show does nothing for me. My thought on pretty much every tank is its maintenance, and accessibility. As a hobbiest I would be more interested in seeing the day to day upkeep. Id like to see some of these tanks after 6 months.


----------



## thiswasgone (May 5, 2015)

You could make 3 Oscars work in a 100g, however, 2 is already pushing it. The issue is none of them will ever reach their full potential or live long lives due to a number of factors. On average Oscars grow 12" in home aquariums, so while you could shove 3 Oscars in a 100g, don't expect them to reach that size due to stress and bio-load. Even if they placed the best bio-filter in the world on that 100g to support the bio-load, that would just lead to larger fish and a more likely chance of territorial battles. Also fish have different personalities, especially visible in Oscars, so if one of them is more violent then the others it will kill/bully the others for space. In short, while the idea works short term, long-term it will become a blood bath.

Also the main difference between Africans and New Worlds(South, Central, North American) cichlids IMO is color, personality, and size. Africans tend to be smaller, more colorful, but have less personality. New Worlds on the other hand tend to be larger, less colorful, but have more personality.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I hate that show and never watch it. The focus always seems to be on the gimmick or theme and not the beauty or behavior of the fish. Sure, you can make a tank out of a pinball machine. Are the fish going to be happy?


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

Hate it, the amount of time given to fish and fish keeping are almost nil. Its about a couple of loud mouths


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't hate the show, but don't take fish advice from it. :thumb:


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

We get it on cable tv here in UK. Like a lot of reailty shows from across the 'pond' I find them brash and over the top. So I tend not to watch much tv anymore as its too Americanised, no insults intended. Stand on yer mark, look at the prompt at all times etc etc. We dont have that in UK tv progs. Its all too fake. Anyway, 'Tanked' is a posers programme, look at me, see what I have got, never mind if the fish has to leave his tail hanging over the side!! :fish:

So saying I do watch 3 progrs on tv; NCIS, NCIS LA and NCIS New Orleans, funny and entertaining but thats a different topic


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

The show is a waste. Would serve the hobby to have a show on how and why to do things, setting up a tank maintaining it going over all the different fish and their needs, That would be entertaining!

Instead we have a bunch of knuckle heads building a fish tank inside a 57 Chevy, Geezzzzz, they should get in and drive it off a cliff... That I would watch.


----------



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate the show too. Heard from a friend a while back that knew someone on the production crew that they have a lot of problems with the tanks they build for people on the show within a few weeks or months after they install them but that never makes it on tv. Not to get too off topic there was a great and informative show on tv back in the late 60's, I used to watch this 1/2 hour show early in the morning when I was getting ready for school ( I think it came on around 6:30am), it was called "From Guppies to Groupers" - it was great for beginners and intermediate hobbyists. Any 'old timers' out there remember that show?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Yes I am getting old and yes I remember the show.


----------



## Vegas4247 (Oct 30, 2015)

I stay in Las Vegas and have only seen the show a few times. That sounds like a lot of Oscar for 100 gallons, they need a lot of space. Maybe someone will get more coin if they need to go back and put new fish in... Unfortunately a lot of hobbyists go through a lot of fish/trial and error before they figure out what will and will not work. I currently have 9 Gibberosa Moba in my 135 gallon and they need more space. Had I planned better I would have purchased a larger aquarium or went with a different species.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Its all done for tv folks. Most of those fish are re-homed or die before the film crew is even done packing up. In most cases the whole build is designed and built by a local tank builder.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

National Geographic channel use to have a show called Fish Tank Kings. These guys also claimed to be the number one custom tank builders in the US. Much better show for the hobbyist. At least they had a marine biologist working for them. Unfortunately it was too scientific for the average dumbed down tv viewer.
Tanked sucks they are more concerned with making a fancy looking tank than anything else.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

For being experts they sure demonstrate how not to setup a new tank... They setup the tank then dump in the fish the same day without going through the proper cycling process. I cringe every time I watch them dump in thousands of dollars of fish into a new un cycled tank... They also get their freshwater fish from a farm that is known to import hormoned fish from Asia...


----------

